# Cloudy Eye



## hellzbellz (Feb 9, 2012)

I wonder if anyone can help. My daughter spotted one of our rabbits (lionhead 5 year old male) has a cloudly spot on his left eye. Not the entire eye affected and none of the others have anything similar. 
He is eating normally, grooming himself and the others. I will ring vets later for an appointment.
Just wondering if he may have injured himself (loads of new hay put in cage yesterday) or whether is something like glaucoma or cataracts like we get.
Anyone have any idea? Will try and get a photo posted if it helps.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a photo would really help, its hard to say from the description alone


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

could well be an ulcer where its been scratched

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/165780-rabbit-eye-ulcers-how-spot-what-do-pictures.html

Best to take him to the vets for a proper examination, if it is the above he'll need eye drops


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

As Lil Miss said it is hard to help without a picture (any excuse to see cute bunnies huh :lol
It could be a number of things really.


----------



## hellzbellz (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi there,

Thanks for the posts. It does look like the ulcer on Emzybabe's link. Camera battery charging up so will post photo later. Vets ASAP.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## hellzbellz (Feb 9, 2012)

Pics coming up hopefully. Vets 10am tomorrow. Probably dont show how cute they are in real life but here goes


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous buns 

That eye does look like an ulcer


----------



## hellzbellz (Feb 9, 2012)

Back from vets. Its an ulcer probably from an injury and have drops 2-3 times a day and go back Friday. Vet said good news that it has blood vessels in it so shows body trying to heal itself. 
Had his nails clipped too, very well behaved bunny. (or too scared to move!!).
Now instead of running into the cage as normal where the others are hanging out he's gone behind the shed and I cant reach him.

Helen


----------

